# Happy Birthday Ghoul Friday



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

A very Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Happy bday!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy birthday!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday GF....don't indulge in too much coffee or brains!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Happy Bday ... hope it's a great one!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday Ghoul Friday!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A very happy birthday to you, Ms GF!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

happy happy birthday


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Have a very happy birthday!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday GF! Hope you had a great day


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday Dear Ghoul Friday!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

happy birthday


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday GF.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya Ghoul Friday!!!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Happy B-day GF!


----------



## littlepriest01 (Mar 20, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

happy birthday ghoulie. Looks like we have the same birthday!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A Happy Belated Birthday, Ghoul Friday!


----------

